# [Geloest] Livesystem als USB-Image mit BTRFS Support gesucht

## V10lator

Wie bereits im Titel geschrieben suche ich _dringend_ ein Live-System als USB-Image (je kleiner umso besser) mit BTRFS Unterstuetzung.

Der Grund ist das mir hier gerade alles zeitgleich schief gegangen ist:

Ich wollte die Desktopfestplatte via SATA <-> USB Kabel mit dem Netbook bearbeiten. Dabei schmierte das Netbook ab. Nun habe ich ein Netbook be4i dem der X-Server nicht mehr startet und einen Desktop PC der garnicht startet.

Ich moechte nun mit hilfe des Images die Festplatte des Desktoprechners bearbeiten da ich glaube das Kabel hat auch einen Knaks bekommen (oder die Festplatte, aber ich hoffe es ist das Kabel  :Wink: )

Sollte es kein fertiges Image geben waehre ich sehr froh wenn jemand eines erstellen koennte (Universal USB Creator oder so). Dabei gilt: Je kleiner um so besser. Wichtig ist nur: BTRFS, ext2/3/4 und JFS Unterstuetzung sowie die Befehle fdisk, mv und cp (und nat. mount  :Wink: ).

Danke im Vorraus,

ThomasLast edited by V10lator on Sat May 07, 2011 10:55 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Josef.95

Die altbewährte (auf gentoo basierende) SystemRescueCd sollte all das können.

Auf der aktuellen stable SystemRescueCd-x86-2.1.0 Version ist btrfs sicher mit verfügbar.

Das Image hat knappe 300 MB

Viel Erfolg

----------

## V10lator

Danke fuer den Tipp. Ich habe mitlerweile aber gparted erfolgreich auf den Stick bekommen.  :Smile: 

----------

